# Found pigeon that can't fly



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

hi everyone, unfortunately today i was in our kitchen and at our sliding glass door a pigeon just ran right into it. this is the only time in my 15 years of living here that i've ever had a bird fly into it! it was very distressing!

i went outside and the little birdie was sitting on the ground with it's wing extended. i carefully put it into a box and put it somewhere quiet and dark.

so here's where i'm at: i really want to help this bird even if it involves me having to keep them although i hope i can eventually give it the freedom it deserves, i think it is partially my fault because we got new bird feeders in our backyard, so there are always dozens of different birds outside, and we have a fairly large bush off the sliding glass door (i've read that birds see the 'reflection' of the bush on the glass and run into it thinking it's real, oh no!).

she is VERY alert, i can't find any blood or any bruising yet. i did the droop test (where you pull their wing out slowly, let go and see if it droops) there was no drooping on both wings, it immediately snapped back. i waited 4 hours took her back out to see if she could fly, hoping everything was ok, nope, she just kinda hops around and can't get her 'bearings' on flying (she doesnt even get off the floor much), then tries to run away from me but i dont feel safe leaving her because there are tons of cats and hawks in our area. i'm really just so concerned for her.

can anyone give me any tips?! i've raised baby abandoned kittens before, but when it comes to birds i am having to hopefully cherry pick the correct info off the internet to get started. i read i should wrap her arm with gauze and elastickon/vetrap. im going to the store in a few minutes to get some frozen peas and a hanging thermometer to ensure the room stays at 75 degrees.

i dont trust to take her to wildlife rehab, but i do know a good doctor who is actually a bird expert, so i think she'd humor me if i brought in a feral pigeon. how long should i be worried if she hasn't eaten? i dont want to spook her too much as i dont want to keep giving her anxiety.

thanks a bunch!


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

Here are a few pictures

http://imgur.com/a/bRLIE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This is a dove, not a feral pigeon. If the wing is going back in correct position when closed that is a good sign. 

The bird may just be in shock so keeping it in a quiet dark area for now is a good idea. Wait a little while and then bring back into lighted room and offer food and water. It will not be active when kept in the dark, so bring it into a lighted room.

It might be good to have the bird examined for any internal injuries or other symptoms it may have.


Give it a little spill proof bowl of bird seed and some water in a bowl and see if it responds. if not, you will need to hand/force feed.
Please keep us updated.

Here is a link on caring for pigeons/doves: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

thank you, sorry about calling it a pigeon! i will bring her to a window (not direct light so she doesnt get too hot), i will call my local vet in the morning and hope for the best.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please check link on feeding if bird does not eat and/or drink. *


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

Yep! I'm reading it as we speak. Thanks a lot for the video, I feel like I can definitely do that when and if the time comes for it.

Edit: She's a white-winged dove!


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

Should I leave her alone for the night or go ahead and wrap her wing? I don't want to scare her anymore than what is required. I was able to get 5-6 pieces of safflower seeds (what they usually eat out of our bird feeder) in her mouth one by one and she swallowed them fine, this was mainly to test if i could do it, but I worry that I'm just stressing her out way too much. I'm not sure how long they can go without food/water...

We do have a Wildlife Rehab place here in Pensacola, FL and they have pictures of where they took in songbirds, but I'm not sure they will take in a morning dove and not just put her down. So worried


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

ilovebirdz, agree that you should be careful in dealing with wildlife rescues as a lot just kill pigeons. I don't know about doves. If you get desperate, here is a link to some in FL including Pensacola. http://wildlife.rescueshelter.com/florida
But I would not go to them unless you are totally sure they don't just euthanize or use injured animals as food for raptors. We adopted our first, beloved pigeon, Phoebe, after we found out that the local wildlife rescue just euthanizes pigeons. Someone here more expert than me will answer soon about the birds wing and ways to feed the bird. In the meantime, has he/she started eating or drinking on his/her own? How are her droppings? Thank you very much for your kindness with this bird!
If you go to any vet, present her as your pet. Do not leave her alone with them. Insist that you want her treated, that she is special to you.


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

I understand completely. I'm not even 100% keen on taking her to the Wildlife place for exactly that reason. Thanks for the link, the Pensacola one is the one we were going to call. I am going to take her to the vet instead hopefully. I will call them in the morning, if they don't seem interested, I will call several other vets in our area until someone will. There use to be a man in our area that would rehab ferrets and doves but he unfortunately passed out a few years ago.

Her poop was snake-y and firm, but not overly hard. Very tiny amounts of white streaks I guess? The color is a light khaki brown color. Her pee is clear on the white paper towels I've shredded in her cat carrier.
She has pooped and peed several times since. (Maybe 2-3 times each?)

I don't believe she has drank at all, and she hasn't eaten much. She ate the 5 safflower seeds I fed her, but there is a 2 inch x 2 inch little 'dipping' saucer with seeds in it, I can't tell if she hasn't eaten from it, but she is mainly sitting very close to it with her face practically in the bowl (not sure if this is coincidence, since it is in the back part of the cage).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ilovebirdz (Jun 12, 2016)

A quick question since I'm going to call a few vets this morning. What should I realistically expect as a response? I know it's illegal to keep migratory birds, so will the vets turn me away? The vet I know is a a huge expert on tons of things, especially birds and has taught me a lot (such as how to give subQs to cats/dogs, how to syringe feed baby kittens, etc), so I hope she'll humor me.

I do not want to bring her to a rehab after reading that if a bird can not be rehabbed to fly 100% on it's own, they will be euthanized and I think that's incredibly unfair to the animal. 

Kinda messed up it's legal to hunt these doves in droves (I can easily google and see several local hunting clubs advertising hunts for 'white-winged doves') but rehabbing one that ran into a window is a huge offense. Not mad at hunting, just the law that keeps people from being able to treat animals. Ok venting over!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with you about the inconsistency in the laws. Would just tell the vet that the bird is your pet and that you want to save him/her. Would not mention that it is a wild bird because of the insanity, the idea that any wild bird who cannot fly should be euthanized. Our first pigeon was a rescued feral who,had a great life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't say it is your pet, as it isn't legal to keep them. I would just talk to that vet that you trust, and see if she will help. The bird may just need some time. You had asked about wrapping the wing. If no wing is hanging and out of place, then there is no reason to wrap it. I think he may need rest for a while and will eventually start eating. If not, then you will have to feed him.


----------

